# Whats you Opinion?



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Found this site in my wanderings and the concept sounded interesting, what do you think.

In a Single-Length set of golf clubs all of the irons and fairway woods within the set are built to the same club lengths - that of a properly fitted #7 iron and #7 wood respectively. This allows you to use the same swing, set-up, and ball position on every shot for an extreme level of ball striking consistency. The result is increased distance and stunning accuracy for golfers of all skill levels. Truly the extreme in game improvement.

Standard golf clubs are built in 1/2 inch length increments throughout a set of irons and fairway woods. This means that other than the driver and putter a golfer carries twelve golf clubs having twelve different club lengths. Therefore, in order to develop your full ball striking potential you need to master twelve different swings with twelve different set-ups and twelve different ball positions at address.

Considering that even the pros who average hitting 1,000 golf balls per day cannot master them all, what chance do you have?

The answer is: none.

Now imagine if you could use the same swing with the same set-up and ball position with all of your golf clubs and on all of your shots. Not only is one swing much easier to master but your ball striking consistency, distance, and accuracy will improve dramatically as well.

If you want to read more about this here's the url:
1 Iron Golf...extreme game improvement golf clubs.

Del


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

It's a good idea for irons..however on the woods and driver, you would definently lose distance. I have mastered all my clubs, BTW.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Gads I cant get anybody to bite on this one, nobody got any good or bad opinions on these clubs?

Del


----------

